

How We Build Prototypes Fast - jkhowland
http://blog.wearewired.in/2014/11/11/How%20We%20Build%20Prototypes%20Fast/

======
jkhowland
There are a lot of pieces to the prototyping; this post is by Andrew on
prototyping the bluetooth with the RFDuino. The hardware they built is a dream
to work with.

Feel free to ask questions about our prototyping process. We're excited to
share.

